# FET after 1st try early miscarriage



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello, I've just booked an appointment at my clinic following an early miscarriage after our first ICSI.  It's still early but I want to move on as quick as possible.

We have just one little frozen embie, it made it to a 5 day blast and is top grade.  I feel so nervous though, we couldn't make it with two top grade embies transferred on our first cycle and now we have only one little one left, I'm finding it so hard to see why this one will be any different.  Nerves and sadness are making me feel really pessimistic and nervous about it.  I realise what another failure will mean now.

I guess that the next stage is to have a list of questions to ask the clinic about our embie quality and why I miscarried.  Apparently, the appointment will include a scan.  Does anyone have any experience of this?  What will they be scanning for?  Should I be pressing for immune testing, any other tests, or an endo scratch?

So many questions and worries.  Is anyone else in the same position?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi molly99, 

sorry to hear of your loss. i know what place youre in following 7 early losses. i dont know about immunes testing, but after 7 m/c, including 1 donor embryo loss, i kind of got to thinking what is wrong with me, that i started researching serum greece testing on hidden infections. i decided what the hell? and sent them a sample. it cost me €270 (drop in the ocean compared to all the cycles ive paid for) and it came back with a hidden infection that causes recurrent miscarriages. was told to go on antibiotics ( and my gp put me on the wrong ones - he checked internet as he doesnt know anything about these hidden tests).so i am retesting as soon as my AF comes, even though serum said they dont rreally do retests as it costs the patients too much have you ever heard of a fertility clinic say that, i know i havent :-D. and we shall go from there!
i am sorry if this is coming across as all me, but i would suggest maybe you think about them. 1 m/c is awful enough but 7 is soul destroying. i am so sad that it took 7 for the light to dawn that it could be an infection. if i can help to maybe prevent another possible m/c (praying that doesnt happen btw) than i will be happy. as unfortunately i cant afford immune testing, i thought hidden infections would be a.good starting point.
i wish you all the luck in the world and hope you and your DH make a.decision that is right for you. 
good luck in your journey
jade xxxx


----------



## Inky2006 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi now on second ivf baby. Actually due for c-section tomorrow. I've had ICSI twice due to malefactor. The first cycle failed with 1 day 3 embroyo and the second cycle with frosties achieved a little girl who is now 2 years 3 months. In January last year I decided to try frosties ( had 2 left) to try and give little girl sibling. These failed. They were grade 2 day 3s and the quality wasnt there. 

I've never had a miscarriage but decided to go ahead and do a further full cycle. Before I did that I went to my GP as was feeling awful. I discovered I had underactive  thyroid.  I then went for consultation at clinic, consultant said that an underactive thyroid can be a result of immune issues, and whilst not serious to health could prevent embroyos from implanting. I then had my natural killer cells tested which showed they were slightly raised. All this means is that I have a slightly over active immune system, giving me more of a chance of miscarriage. This is as a result of my first pregnancy. Think my body went into overdrive. 

Anyway, my treatment in first trimester was asprin, progesterone suppositories and prednisolone steroids, 20 mcg. I would definately say it's worth getting your thyoid and natural killer cells checked, mainly because of cost of it all. 

I thnk it's great you got a bfp, but of course very sad you miscarried. So sorry for that.

The scan will usually look at ovaries, ivf can leave them slightly inflamed. They look at whether you have any ripe follicles too, suggesting ovulation. Think they can look at womb lining too. It's really just to check you over before you start next cycle. If you don't want to have nk cells checked, you could discuss with the consultant the use of steroids. 

In terms of miscarriage it sometimes not down to your immune system, sometimes the little embroyos just haven't got the genetic code to make it. I'd give tst little frostie a chance. By the way I have never achieved a blastocyst in the lab, they never like to take the risk of growing them out, so that's brilliant. I'm 38 and not much younger than you , bye for nw, hope has helped xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for your advice, it really is helpful.

I went to the clinic last week and it went exactly as you said Inky and Jade, your story makes me realise just how strong and amazing women can be.  You've made me feel as though I can left myself back up again.  Thank you  

The clinic recommended another fresh cycle because they don't feel like the one frostie will be enough and also because of my age.  The great news, it feels, is that I had many blood tests (including a nerve wracking one for ovarian cancer, prolactin, thyroid and AMH) and they all came back normal.  My AMH, which I was expecting to have massively dropped has just moved from 6 to 5.8.  I feel so much happier to know that some of the big early miscarriage problems weren't an issue.

They also recommended a course of steroids, an endo scratch and a slight increase in the meds.  Sperm fragmentation is a big issue for us so I guess that all I can do is get me as healthy as possible and we can only see where we go with the sperm health.

I hope that I get at least one good egg out of this cycle and then we can use it with our little frostie.  I have a good feeling about that little feller. 

I haven't had any immune tests but I guess that the steroids are a precaution for this. Going to google sperm fragmentation now!


----------

